
Getting rid of the OOP mindset (2017) - disposedtrolley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKYCA3UsmrU&list=WL&index=26&t=0s
======
disposedtrolley
This is a quote from the related blog post
([https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0015](https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0015))
that I found interesting:

> Starting from a place where the details don’t exist inevitably means you
> will forget or overlook something that will cause your plans to fail or lead
> to suboptimal results. Starting with the details and repeatedly compressing
> to arrive at the eventual architecture avoids all the pitfalls of trying to
> conceive the architecture ahead of time.

While I disagree that OOP is completely useless, I have found that designing a
solution with an OOP mindset can lead to a time consuming and tedious exercise
of trying to figure out the best names and interaction patterns for things
that might not need to exist to begin with. Sometimes a language constraint or
the design of a library you want to use prevents the OOP vision from being
realised in the implementation.

